# Ice Carving!



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone would be interested in my newest project. First time at ice carving.. didnt think i did TOO bad for having... a little... art experience :tu


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Damn.. i thought it was kindoff neat, nvm, i guess i fail as an ice carver... Back to the drawing boards :hn


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> Damn.. i thought it was kindoff neat, nvm, i guess i fail as an ice carver... Back to the drawing boards :hn


Man it looks great (what is it)


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Looks good, whatever it is


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Sam...Looks great...the hotel I work for has a great Ice Carver...I will some pics of his work..I have watched him..its not easy!!







Shawn


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Oh come on guys!...
.. Think Metal.. Think rock concerts... Think rocking' out.... 
*sigh*
haha it was pretty fun.I enjoyed it, but knowing a 300lb block of ice costs about 180$ 150lb half block, about 80-90$, AND IT will only melt away in time lol.

But i now think i should have went traditional, animal, something classic, instead of the horns, but i put great detail in it, so anything else will only be promising:tu


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh like Rock On!









Thats is pretty cool either way :tu


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Very nice Sam!!! Dio would be proud!


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

I thought it looked like it could be two people punching each other. 
But i see what it should be now!


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Bobb said:


> Very nice Sam!!! Dio would be proud!


atleast YOU get it bobb 
Much love for my metal bretherin...
Cause its 2... Minutes... till 2:30... ( in vegas)


----------

